# Auto hide navigation bar



## GoranBL (Sep 22, 2016)

Is it posible to make navigation bar stay hidden until show gesture is made ( not poping up when apps are opened, or on lock screen), or programe it to auto hide after  3sec for example. Making it completely manualy controled, to show up only when we want it.


----------



## joshyakadamien (Jun 27, 2017)

You need to change the key from 1 to 0 HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shell\NavigationBar\IsSwipeUpToHideEnabled

Worked without a reboot.
Loading screens will pull the navbar up to be visible, at least with this we can hide it on-demand.


----------



## hemanth3471 (Dec 2, 2017)

*I cant find this registry key*



joshyakadamien said:


> You need to change the key from 1 to 0 HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shell\NavigationBar\IsSwipeUpToHideEnabled
> 
> Worked without a reboot.
> Loading screens will pull the navbar up to be visible, at least with this we can hide it on-demand.

Click to collapse





I could not find this registry key in that location please help me


----------



## the_R4K_ (Dec 3, 2017)

hemanth3471 said:


> I could not find this registry key in that location please help me

Click to collapse



try create it.
key: HKLM
path: Software\Microsoft\Shell\NavigationBar
name: IsSwipeUpToHideEnabled
value: 1
type: integer


----------



## Superded (Dec 3, 2017)

the_R4K_ said:


> try create it.
> key: HKLM
> path: Software\Microsoft\Shell\NavigationBar
> name: IsSwipeUpToHideEnabled
> ...

Click to collapse



Nothing happened. Lumia 635, FCU.


----------

